
Show HN: A Code Generator in Eclipse - lguerin
https://github.com/telosys-eclipse-v3/TelosysToolsPlugin
======
jackpat99
If you prefer to avoid Eclipse just use the CLI version of Telosys (it's
licence is LGPL). See [https://github.com/telosys-tools-bricks/telosys-
cli](https://github.com/telosys-tools-bricks/telosys-cli)

------
dplgk
Has Eclipse been rewritten yet? Last time I used it was 10 years ago (for
ActionScript 3) and it was a completely bloated, over-engineered nightmare.

------
cxr
License proliferation is a problem. There is no good reason for new projects
today to be using the Eclipse Public License or any other vanity license. If
one of { MIT, Apache, GPL, LGPL } aren't attractive for some reason, then at
least use MPL 2.0 or offer it under dual-license with one of these. Picking
some goofy community license like EPL is a great way to make sure a project is
seen as an option for people who inhabit that community, but nowhere else.

~~~
crazysmoove
The project in question is a plugin for the Eclipse IDE. They went with an
Eclipse license. If this project is not specifically "for people who inhabit
that community," then who is it for?

~~~
cxr
This may be shocking to hear, but sometimes with open source people re-use
source code, which results in the useful parts existing in a new form that's
different from the way it was originally published.

